# Tea tree oil and water... all you need&it cures rain rot, wounds, bug bites...



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Horse Wound Care: Equine Miracle Mist Skin Treatment by MiracleCorp
Look ^^
If you click "More Information" it says the only ingredients are tea tree oil and water! Is tea tree oil really that good? I have tea tree oil, should I mix it with water and put it in a spray bottle for my first aid kit??


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I just have a $4 vial of tea tree oil, but it does cure everything. I love that stuff.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

My husband used to be a simpler, so I have a ton of essential oils that I have used regularly on my horse, and myself. Tea tree oil is excellent for wounds in horses, because it has natural antiseptic and antifungal properties. The down-side to tea tree oil is that it can be very harsh and drying, but that may also be what makes it so useful for dandruff and acne. My husband used to joke that tea-tree oil was "the wonder from down under for down under" because it also can be used to treat yeast infections and other feminine ailments. It can also be applied liberally to aid in cases of thrush. (beats bleach, like I've heard some people do!) 

I have also used lavender oil on my horse around the nostrils to calm her before a move, or a high stress situation, but it too, is also an analgesic, antiseptic, and anti-bacterial. I have used arnica oil on her muscles, and clove oil on her teeth after a float. Lemongrass, (or lemon-eucalyptus) is an effective insect-repellant. There is an amazing concoction called Rescue Remedy, that when added to a horses water can be about many a positive change. http://www.rescueremedy.com/
Here are some other uses of essential oils. 

*Sweet Basil* is good for pulmonary, muscular, and emotional issues
*Roman Chamomile* is good for emotional, muscular, and wound issues
*Cypress* is good for cardiovascular, muscular, and insect repellant issues
*Eucalyptus* is good for pulmonary, wounds, and muscular issues
*Lemon Eucalyptus* is good for insect repellant, muscular, emotional issues
*Frankincense* is good for pulmonary, emotional, and wound issues
*Geranium* is good for emotional, wounds, and insect repellant issues
*Juniper* is good for muscular, insect repellant, and wounds issues
*Lavender* is good for muscular, wounds, emotional, and cardiovascular issues
*Tea Tree* is good for pulmonary, insect repellant, itching, and wound issues


----------

